# Penne Arrabbiata



## MyCrummyApartment (May 17, 2011)

Ingredients

3 cups of penne rigate, 2 whole italian sausages cooked and sliced, 12 to 16 jalapeno peppers, two cups of tomatos (diced or whole), olive oil, salt, asiago cheese, Italian parsley.

Directions

Fry the Italian sausages until fully cooked. Remove from pan.
Cook tomato sauce in sausage pan and season lightly with Italian dry seasoning if needed. Add sausages to the tomato product and let simmer for a few minutes. Add jalapeno peppers to the sauce.
Cook pasta in boiling water until al'dente. Strain and add a drizzle of olive oil, sprinkle of salt and a handful of coarsely chopped parsley and toss to mix ingredients.
Serve up pasta in pasta bowl. Top with finished sauce and garnish with fresh parsley and asiago cheese.

Footnotes

I love making this simple pasta and even better, your kids will love it too because it is so simple with nothing "weird" in it. Great way to introduce them to something traditional and flavourful.


----------



## MyCrummyApartment (May 17, 2011)

penne arrabbiata:


----------



## giggler (May 18, 2011)

Looks Good! Especially with all the Fresh tomatoes in my garden now..

but is that really "12 to 16" jalapenos? WoooEeee!

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## Andy M. (May 18, 2011)

Not too many kids are going to love a dish with 12-16 jalapenos in two cups of tomato.


----------



## MyCrummyApartment (May 18, 2011)

giggler said:


> Looks Good! Especially with all the Fresh tomatoes in my garden now..
> 
> but is that really "12 to 16" jalapenos? WoooEeee!
> 
> Eric, Austin Tx.



Easy to pick out, but yeah maybe too many! 4 portions though so 3 to 5 on each dish.



Andy M. said:


> Not too many kids are going to love a dish with 12-16 jalapenos in two cups of tomato.



Figures.


----------



## jennyema (May 18, 2011)

That picture doesn't look like it has many peppers in it at all. Looks good.

I'm a pepper freak but 16 jalepenos in pasta sauce would be just waaaaay too much for me. 

I am more trdtitional with my arrabiata and used dry crushed red pepper.


----------



## MyCrummyApartment (May 18, 2011)

jennyema said:


> That picture doesn't look like it has many peppers in it at all. Looks good.
> 
> I'm a pepper freak but 16 jalepenos in pasta sauce would be just waaaaay too much for me.
> 
> I am more trdtitional with my arrabiata and used dry crushed red pepper.



Actually the jarred jalapenos in this recipe don't seem to make the sauce hot at all, if that is what you are referring to. I made this in our restaurant this way for years and it was really popular with young people. Don't forget, you have to break the quantity of peppers down into servings too.


----------



## Andy M. (May 18, 2011)

MyCrummyApartment said:


> ...Don't forget, you have to break the quantity of peppers down into servings too.



Your recipe calls for 12-16 jalapenos and two cups of tomato with two sausages.  How many servings is that?


----------



## jennyema (May 18, 2011)

MyCrummyApartment said:


> Actually the jarred jalapenos in this recipe don't seem to make the sauce hot at all, if that is what you are referring to. I made this in our restaurant this way for years and it was really popular with young people. Don't forget, you have to break the quantity of peppers down into servings too.


 


12 to 16 jalapeno peppers whole jalepenos peppers fresh would be totally overpowering for that amount of sauce.  That amount of whole jarred peppers might be very "jarring" to most people too.

When do you slice up the peppers?


----------



## MyCrummyApartment (May 18, 2011)

Oh they are slices, albeit big chunks. maybe thats where I confused all'ya. Good eye Andy as they are sliced in the pic.


----------



## pacanis (May 18, 2011)

I was wondering about that, too.
The recipe called for 12-16 jalapeños. I was thinking whole, fresh peppers, not slices out of a jar. I thought maybe you picked them out after a while until I saw a couple slices in the pic, but still didn't realize you weren't using whole jalapeños.
I think I would like this with the pepper flakes instead anyway.


----------



## Rocklobster (May 18, 2011)

With that many hot peppers it is waayyy beyond Arrabiata. It is Totally Incensed.


----------



## taxlady (May 18, 2011)

Is that 12-16 jalapeño pieces?


----------



## jennyema (May 18, 2011)

pacanis said:


> I was wondering about that, too.
> The recipe called for 12-16 jalapeños. I was thinking whole, fresh peppers, not slices out of a jar. I thought maybe you picked them out after a while until I saw a couple slices in the pic, but still didn't realize you weren't using whole jalapeños.
> I think I would like this with the pepper flakes instead anyway.


 

The recipe is written to call for whole peppers   (<---- he isn't angry; he needs a glass of milk and a rolaids)

It would work for a much larger amount of sauce.


----------



## pacanis (May 18, 2011)

jennyema said:


> The recipe is written to call for whole peppers  (<---- he isn't angry; he needs a glass of milk and a rolaids)
> 
> *It would work for a much larger amount of sauce*.


 
I keep that pot waaaay in the back of the cupboard... with three or four other pots inside it


----------

